# Looking to buy a 2008 Specialized Dolce Elite



## reelgoodgirl (11 Feb 2009)

Hello everyone,
I am a first time blogger here. I am getting ready to buy my 2nd bike. The 1st was an almost 50 lb men's bike I bought just for fun about 9 years ago. It has served its purpose. I am now ready for a real womens bike. I will be doing several charity rides, riding in groups for fun and exercise, road riding.
I have gone to a local bike shop that showed me a 2008 Specialized Dolce Elite (White/Pink) for about $1249.00.
Does anyone have a complaints on this bike or any advice on if this bike is a good bike for me?
I'm about 5'6, 150 lbs.

(from Texas)


----------



## jimboalee (11 Feb 2009)

Go to a decent LBS and get fitted for a small man's bike. A 52cm.

There's nothing wrong with the Dolce range, but when you come to sell it, you will only be able to sell it to another lady, and they are few and far between for that level of bike.

£1249 is a lot of dosh. You could buy a pretty d**med good bike from Ribble for that kind of lolly.

Think again about getting lumbered with a 'Women's specific bike', just because you've been told its 'fashionable'.

The ladies at Solihull Club ride small mens bikes. Then they can sell them to the younger lads who join the club.


----------



## andy_wrx (11 Feb 2009)

Read the post, Jimboallee 

The lady says she's from Texas, so the price is $1249 USD not £ GBP, and she's unlikely to be buying from Ribble or turning up in Solihull...



My friend's wife has a Dolce Elite and it looks a pretty decent bike.

I don't know anything about US prices, so couldn't say whether $1249 is a decent price, but if it's a 2008 bike you should be paying a chunk less than the list price because it's last-year's-old-stock (although of course it's still the same bike as the 2009 except maybe a different colour )

Whether you do need a women's bike or not is open to some debate - the 'typical' woman has longer legs and a shorter body than a 'typical' man of the same height, with narrower shoulders, smaller hands, etc.
So a women's-fit bike is shorter front-to-back than a comparable men's bike, with narrower handlebars and shorter-reach brake levers, etc.

But are you a 'typical' woman ? Whether a man or woman, very few of us are 100% 'normal sized'.
It's best if you find a bike shop who will measure you up and tailor the bike to fit you - this might involve fitting a new stem or saddle, etc rather than just pushing the saddle up and down.


----------



## Wigsie (11 Feb 2009)

I agree with the guys above, it may be worth a look at a gents bike and get the LBS to swap the saddle. But dont use how easy it would be to sell it as a plus point when choosing a bike!

If Your LBS is a specialized dealer then try the Allez Range (I have one and love it), but dont necessarily tie yourself to one manufacturer as there are some great bikes out there on a budget of 1,200 Dollars (and you will always get honest and rapid responses on here if you get told somthing that sounds a bit weird by a bike shop - shock horror it does happen!). 

IMHO its best to take a little more time, do a bit of research, try a few out and get something that is perfect. 

Good Luck


----------



## jimboalee (11 Feb 2009)

Andy_wrx.

Soooooooorrrryyyyyy !! 

No need to be sarcastic. It doesn't show you to be very polite. 


Texas or Warwickshire, the same rules apply.

Ladies bikes don't shift as fast on the used market than small men's.

FYI. The gent's average inside leg is 48% of his height, while the ladies average inside leg is 52% of her height.

Girls here don't have any problem with gent's bikes.


----------



## punkypossum (11 Feb 2009)

I would try out some other brands as well before committing yourself to the dolce - most manufacturers make wsd designs by now and you might find that one fits you better than another. Also, like someone else said, if you are 5'6, depending on your proportions, you might get on better with a men's bike - it's worth trying and will give you a lot more choice!


----------



## wafflycat (11 Feb 2009)

reelgoodgirl said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am a first time blogger here. I am getting ready to buy my 2nd bike. The 1st was an almost 50 lb men's bike I bought just for fun about 9 years ago. It has served its purpose. I am now ready for a real womens bike. I will be doing several charity rides, riding in groups for fun and exercise, road riding.
> I have gone to a local bike shop that showed me a 2008 Specialized Dolce Elite (White/Pink) for about $1249.00.
> Does anyone have a complaints on this bike or any advice on if this bike is a good bike for me?
> ...



at your height, you probably don't need a women specific frame. I'm 5'7" and of my bikes I ride regularly, none are women-specific. The only thing I've altered to take account of gender is the saddle. For me, a Terry saddle is the thing. 

http://www.terrybicycles.com/

As for specific bikes - go for whatever is in your price range and *fits you* there's so many decent makes out there, try loads of bikes and then choose.

My everyday bike is a Bianchi San Remo and it's not women-specific - yet it fits me and is wonderfully comfortable to ride. It's now an old frameset - at least 10 years old (I got it secondhand) and when the original frame paint work became a bit jaded, rather than get a new bike I've had the frameset refurbished as it *fits*

Key: try lots of bikes out before buying!


----------



## reelgoodgirl (2 Mar 2009)

*dolce elite*

I bought the Dolce Elite after quite some time reseraching and trying out different ones. My LBS allowed me to test them before buying. 
I just completed my first bike race today and had a wonderful time (except for the wind).
Thank you all for your help and information. it's much appreciated.


----------



## Aperitif (2 Mar 2009)

Well done reelgogirl - got any photos to show us? Bike in the Photo Gallery and you in the 'What Do You Look Like?' thread in Café


----------



## JerseyGirl (27 Mar 2010)

*JerseyGirl- selling her Dolce Elite 2008*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/48735818@N02/sets/72157623710975934/





jimboalee said:


> Go to a decent LBS and get fitted for a small man's bike. A 52cm.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the Dolce range, but when you come to sell it, you will only be able to sell it to another lady, and they are few and far between for that level of bike.
> 
> ...


----------



## JerseyGirl (27 Mar 2010)

Hello,

http://www.flickr.com/photos/48735818@N02/sets/72157623710975934/

I am selling my Specialized Dolce Elite 2008. Please reach out if you are still interested. I did a few events and rode less than 600 miles with 3 tunes ups.

JerseyGirl


----------



## JerseyGirl (27 Mar 2010)

*selling my Dolce Elite 2008*

Hello,

http://www.flickr.com/photos/48735818@N02/sets/72157623710975934/



reelgoodgirl said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am a first time blogger here. I am getting ready to buy my 2nd bike. The 1st was an almost 50 lb men's bike I bought just for fun about 9 years ago. It has served its purpose. I am now ready for a real womens bike. I will be doing several charity rides, riding in groups for fun and exercise, road riding.
> I have gone to a local bike shop that showed me a 2008 Specialized Dolce Elite (White/Pink) for about $1249.00.
> Does anyone have a complaints on this bike or any advice on if this bike is a good bike for me?
> ...


----------



## wilko (27 Mar 2010)

reelgoodgirl said:


> I bought the Dolce Elite after quite some time reseraching and trying out different ones. My LBS allowed me to test them before buying.
> I just completed my first bike race today and had a wonderful time (except for the wind).
> Thank you all for your help and information. it's much appreciated.



Jerseygirl, think you are too late hun.


----------

